# Screen off app - nope - screen back on



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Does anyone else use 'screen off' apps that enable you to turn off the screen without the power button? I don't know if it's the developers not jumping on 4.1.2, but 50% of the time I use one of my apps, it turns the screen on again back to the lockscreen. Any thoughts on this one?


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Does anyone else use 'screen off' apps that enable you to turn off the screen without the power button? I don't know if it's the developers not jumping on 4.1.2, but 50% of the time I use one of my apps, it turns the screen on again back to the lockscreen. Any thoughts on this one?


actually blk_jack had this commit at cm that was supposed to fix this: http://review.cyanogenmod.org/#/c/25380/
still doesn't look like it's been merged yet


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Powermanager service...that's it! So no fix until this gets merged to the cm code?

Edit: Found a download *crosses fingers* hope I don't fuck anything up 
Edit 2: Apparently this 15kb zip isn't flashable hahah


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Powermanager service...that's it! So no fix until this gets merged to the cm code?
> 
> Edit: Found a download *crosses fingers* hope I don't fuck anything up
> Edit 2: Apparently this 15kb zip isn't flashable hahah


haha no, that's source code, definitely not flashable
someone would need to build with that patch added or wait for it to be merged


----------

